# I Got This Lemania Military Stopwatch Today



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi there

This stopwatch arrived this morning after a somewhat fraught Ebay transaction. The seller sent me the wrong item, when I told him he sent me another (different) stopwatch, having sent the original stopwatch to someone else! He then realised he had another example of the Nero Lemania in stock so sent me that as well! This meant that I received two military stopwatches in the post this morning. I'm returning one of them next week.

The numbers on the back of the watch are 0552/521-6482 and 2401/73. The broadarrow symbol separates these two sets of numbers

Anyway here's the one I'm keeping,

If anyone has any info about the watch i.e. when it was issued (1973 perhaps?), which branch of the forces it was issued to (army, navy etc) and what it was used to time?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a picture of the movement.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very very nice Paul, great movement.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Roy

It's in great condition. Is it normal for the seconds register at 6 to be running all the time? If so why?

I'm well chuffed with it














!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice Paul. Just don't mess with that lovely dial!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I doubt if I'll be redialling this one Stan


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Paul

Looks to be in good nick.

2401/73 = issue number 2410 of 1973 (as you correctly assumed)

0552 = check my earlier post on the subject and you'll see that 0552 is Royal Navy.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Great stopwatch, Paul

Do you mind telling us how much you paid for it.

cheers

Dave


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Dave

I paid Â£33 - bargain as far as I'm concerned







. I've seen them go for much more than that.

Hi Foggy

Thanks for the info.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Paul,

That is a bargain. There is a Heuer stopwatch for sale at Â£95 on another site. It seems that vintage stopwatches, like pocket watches do not fetch the premium prices which wristwatches do, possible because they are not "worn" in the conventional sense on the wrist and thus are objects of curiosity.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

So you don't get to keep both then Paul?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Unfortunately not Paul, though he would have sold me the other for Â£30. Wasn't too bothered though as the case didn't look as good as the one I'm keeping. I'll bring it round next time I visit. I did get to keep the item he sent me in error (a Zambretti weather forecaster







) and a pocket watch display case. So I can't complain really can I? The seller bent over backwards to rectify his mistake, I wouldn't hesitiate to buy from him again despite the initial mix up.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

What's a zambretti weather forecaster? sounds like a motor scooter


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I wish it was a motor scooter I'd have a use for it then. Unfortunately it does exactly what it says on the tin (forecasts the weather) but you need a barometer to use it properly







. I have several barometers just lying around doing nothing, don't you??


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Err......strangely enough no.

I have mobile phones lying around at the moment, but no barometers. Oh, and a wireless broadband router I cannot get working


----------

